# Welp



## Lilmsmisses (Aug 25, 2016)

Got Dractivated today. So much for them being my preferred partner this is honestly absurd out of left field and unexpected.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Sad.


----------



## Tncluber (Sep 6, 2015)

Lilmsmisses said:


> Got Dractivated today. So much for them being my preferred partner this is honestly absurd out of left field and unexpected.


Deactivated for what?


----------



## Lilmsmisses (Aug 25, 2016)

Tncluber said:


> Deactivated for what?


My cancellation rate. But the thing about it is I was canceling because I would work at the airport and a passenger would not be at the designated spot. The airport policy is that you cannot just sit at the curb otherwise you get a citation and you can also not just the airport and you can get a fine as well. So what I was doing was if I had to cancel, I would immediately contact support via email and let them know what happened as well as the two policies preventing me from just sitting there and making it so that I had to cancel. Every time I received emails saying that the cancellations would be excluded from my cancellation right. These were pretty much the only times I ever cancelled. The only other time that I cancelled was 2 days ago when I got to the terminal and the passenger and his wife had two small children, they looked maybe one and two years old. I asked if they had a car seat. They did not. Because of this I told them I would have to cancel tonight, but I did. Immediately after doing so on my way back to the staging lot I send an email to list letting them know what happened. Yet again I was told that the cancellations would be excluded and that I did the right thing for safety reasons. Was if I had to cancel, I would immediately contact support via email and let him know what happened as well as the two policies preventing me from just sitting there and making it so that I have to cancel. Everytime I received email saying that the cancellations would be excluded from my cancellation right. These were pretty much the only times I ever cancelled. The only other time that I cancelled was 2 days ago when I got to a terminal and the passenger and his wife had two small children, they looked maybe one and two years old. I asked if they had a car seat. They did not. Because of this I told them I would have to cancel the ride, which I did. Immediately after doing soap on my way back to the staging lot I sent an email to lift letting them know what happened. Yet again I was told that the cancellations would be excluded and that I did the right thing for safety reasons. So you can imagine to my surprise ask her being told that these cancellations are excluded that I end up with my account deactivated. Tomorrow morning I'm going to the office in San Francisco because this makes no sense.


----------



## Tncluber (Sep 6, 2015)

Lilmsmisses said:


> My cancellation rate. But the thing about it is I was canceling because I would work at the airport and a passenger would not be at the designated spot. The airport policy is that you cannot just sit at the curb otherwise you get a citation and you can also not just the airport and you can get a fine as well. So what I was doing was if I had to cancel, I would immediately contact support via email and let them know what happened as well as the two policies preventing me from just sitting there and making it so that I had to cancel. Every time I received emails saying that the cancellations would be excluded from my cancellation right. These were pretty much the only times I ever cancelled. The only other time that I cancelled was 2 days ago when I got to the terminal and the passenger and his wife had two small children, they looked maybe one and two years old. I asked if they had a car seat. They did not. Because of this I told them I would have to cancel tonight, but I did. Immediately after doing so on my way back to the staging lot I send an email to list letting them know what happened. Yet again I was told that the cancellations would be excluded and that I did the right thing for safety reasons. Was if I had to cancel, I would immediately contact support via email and let him know what happened as well as the two policies preventing me from just sitting there and making it so that I have to cancel. Everytime I received email saying that the cancellations would be excluded from my cancellation right. These were pretty much the only times I ever cancelled. The only other time that I cancelled was 2 days ago when I got to a terminal and the passenger and his wife had two small children, they looked maybe one and two years old. I asked if they had a car seat. They did not. Because of this I told them I would have to cancel the ride, which I did. Immediately after doing soap on my way back to the staging lot I sent an email to lift letting them know what happened. Yet again I was told that the cancellations would be excluded and that I did the right thing for safety reasons. So you can imagine to my surprise ask her being told that these cancellations are excluded that I end up with my account deactivated. Tomorrow morning I'm going to the office in San Francisco because this makes no sense.


Going to the hub?

Most likely you will be able to knock it down to a suspension.

In the past, you would get a review and then be activated months later. I'm sure deactivations are reserved for hostile encounters, fraud, or some type of personal security issues.

I wouldn't stress over it. Looking at the forums, it seems like they deactivated a bunch of people this week. Lyft is up to something.

They even increased their ride count for pdb. It's like they are punishing all drivers.

Also the slow season is coming up, so they can afford to do all these deactivations.


----------



## Lilmsmisses (Aug 25, 2016)

Thanks for the response. I feel a little bit more confident. Tomorrow I am going to San Francisco and I don't know if I'm going to go to the corporate office or go to the hub I think I'll go to the house first and then if I have to go to corporate I'll go there and see what's up but I will keep you posted. WhatsApp HD flat-out documentation of the exclusions but I have for each individual cancellation. I just want to know again, why was I lied to about the explosions in logically what other option was I supposed to take given and policies regarding my options to respond to this and why was it not communicated to me rather than being lied to. I am going to upload a screenshot of one of the emails.


----------



## Lilmsmisses (Aug 25, 2016)

The emails... They all pretty much looks like this. The only discrepancy is the amount of crime that was pulled for the exclusion to occur.


----------



## Lilmsmisses (Aug 25, 2016)

When pax aren't there...


----------



## Tncluber (Sep 6, 2015)

Lilmsmisses said:


> The emails... They all pretty much looks like this. The only discrepancy is the amount of crimkie that was pulled for the exclusion to occur.
> 
> View attachment 69451
> View attachment 69452


I imagine when you get to the hub, there will be other drivers there having the same issue.

I'm sure they have heard all the reasons by now of all of the cancellations, so I'm sure they already have a process in place to knock it down to a suspension.


----------



## Lilmsmisses (Aug 25, 2016)

Again all the cancellation pretty much have emails and exclusions as demonstrated. This was an email that I sent them in reference to the possible suspension.


----------



## Lilmsmisses (Aug 25, 2016)

Tncluber said:


> I imagine when you get to the hub, there will be other drivers there having the same issue.
> 
> I'm sure they have heard all the reasons by now of all of the cancellations, so I'm sure they already have a process in place to knock it down to a suspension.


But I still think that is unfair because literally what else could I have done? And even then I have the proof that it was supposed to be excluded so that is not my fault I was lied to.


----------



## Lilmsmisses (Aug 25, 2016)

And that's more than reinstatement what I want to know if there is an issue. What was I supposed to do differently and why was it not communicated? Would the citation have been paid by them or the other party? What is the alternative solution?


----------



## Lilmsmisses (Aug 25, 2016)

Do they not want pickups from the airport? Depending on how this goes I may go so far as to reach out to Media.


----------



## Lilmsmisses (Aug 25, 2016)

It will go one of two ways reinstatement or you'll see me on the news.


----------



## Tncluber (Sep 6, 2015)

Lilmsmisses said:


> But I still think that is unfair because literally what else could I have done? And even then I have the proof that it was supposed to be excluded so that is not my fault I was lied to.


The lying part is part of life.

People lie.

Companies lie.

Governments lie.

That's just part of life. I wouldn't sweat that. Just accept it.

But i will say, they I've been with both companies for over 2 years and 10k rides and lyft is probably the most dishonest company I've ever worked for.

Uber always makes right when things go bad.

Go on the lyft fb and look at all the posts by visitors.... lyft stealing money 1 after another.


----------



## Lilmsmisses (Aug 25, 2016)

FYI this Adele person noted in the email below is the same ***** from support who didn't help and won't respond to emails. I'm not fully convinced a deal is not a robot.


----------



## Tncluber (Sep 6, 2015)

Lilmsmisses said:


> Do they not want pickups from the airport? Depending on how this goes I may go so far as to reach out to Media.


Lol, chill...


----------



## Lilmsmisses (Aug 25, 2016)

Tncluber said:


> The lying part is part of life.
> 
> People lie.
> 
> ...


I had actually found the reverse to be true. And I've noted in a different post I think it's kind of ironic that all this occurred on the day that I pretty much made up in my mind that I wanted to end my partnership with the company you actually prefer.


----------



## Tncluber (Sep 6, 2015)

Lilmsmisses said:


> FYI this Adele person noted in the email below is the same ***** from support who didn't help and won't respond to emails. I'm not fully convinced a deal is not a robot.


I can promise you that you will be back on crappy lyft at some point... lol...


----------



## Lilmsmisses (Aug 25, 2016)

Tncluber said:


> Lol, chill...


I know I need to but they've been messing with me and I'm on the verge of losing my shit.


----------



## Lilmsmisses (Aug 25, 2016)

Tncluber said:


> I can promise you that you will be back on crappy lyft at some point... lol...


I hope you're right.


----------



## Tncluber (Sep 6, 2015)

Lilmsmisses said:


> I hope you're right.


I'm right.

Trust me.

But when I'm right, you'll also see that I'm right about lyft and their dishonesty.


----------



## Rick N. (Mar 2, 2016)

Tncluber said:


> Going to the hub?
> 
> Most likely you will be able to knock it down to a suspension.
> 
> ...


when did they increase the pdb rides? still 75 here in N.Y.


----------



## Tncluber (Sep 6, 2015)

Before you walk away from this thread for the night, take down your email pics...

No need to put that much of your business out there. 

Relax...


----------



## Tncluber (Sep 6, 2015)

Rick N. said:


> when did they increase the pdb rides? still 75 here in N.Y.


Every market is different.

But check this out.

I knew a guy that never updated his app....

So months after they went to ride count bonuses, the guy was still on hourly bonuses.

True story.

So.....

Don't update your app and maybe it will stay the same.... lol...


----------



## Rick N. (Mar 2, 2016)

Tncluber said:


> Every market is different.
> 
> But check this out.
> 
> ...


my friend did an update recently and Lyft lines no longer show destination on his app


----------



## Tncluber (Sep 6, 2015)

Rick N. said:


> my friend did an update recently and Lyft lines no longer show destination on his app


Sometimes they try new things and then bring things back.

One time for a 2 week period, i was able to see the prime time amount before accepting the ride.

It was great. I was cherry picking like a mf.

But it went away after an update.


----------



## Lilmsmisses (Aug 25, 2016)

Tncluber said:


> I'm right.
> 
> Trust me.
> 
> But when I'm right, you'll also see that I'm right about lyft and their dishonesty.


How are they the most dishonest out of the two?


----------



## Lilmsmisses (Aug 25, 2016)

Tncluber said:


> Before you walk away from this thread for the night, take down your email pics...
> 
> No need to put that much of your business out there.
> 
> Relax...


It's fine leaving them up for me. Because if there is no reinstatement the email thing up on here will be the least of the worries. The emails will end up on the news. As well as Rideshare blogs.


----------



## rjokay (Mar 18, 2016)

Same thing here. Emailed after every cancellation and was told the same story. Here's what they're not telling you: they count it against you even when the pax cancels.


----------



## Lilmsmisses (Aug 25, 2016)

Forgot to post earlier... Reinstated!!!


----------



## Tncluber (Sep 6, 2015)

Lilmsmisses said:


> Forgot to post earlier... Reinstated!!!


Told you.

What did they say?


----------



## Lilmsmisses (Aug 25, 2016)

Tncluber said:


> Told you.
> 
> What did they say?


Nothing really just an apology


----------



## Tncluber (Sep 6, 2015)

Lilmsmisses said:


> Nothing really just an apology


They had to say something.

How long was the wait?


----------



## Lilmsmisses (Aug 25, 2016)

Tncluber said:


> They had to say something.
> 
> How long was the wait?


The wait wasn't long at all. There was only one guy in there he was already being helped and a bunch of Open Stationd.


----------



## SuckA (May 4, 2016)

I drove off on many pissed off riders due to the "lack of car seat" issue. It's the god damn law.......wake up people! One fat guy tried to tell me that he didn't need them as he tried to throw his fat self and 3 daughters in my car.....except I was quick to lock the doors, and said "see ya idiot!'
Just because you don't own a car, doesn't mean you are above Illinois law......have fun walking schmucks!


----------



## Lilmsmisses (Aug 25, 2016)

SuckA said:


> I drove off on many pissed off riders due to the "lack of car seat" issue. It's the god damn law.......wake up people! One fat guy tried to tell me that he didn't need them as he tried to throw his fat self and 3 daughters in my car.....except I was quick to lock the doors, and said "see ya idiot!'
> Just because you don't own a car, doesn't mean you are above Illinois law......have fun walking schmucks!


It's not just the fact that they want to break the law. They want us to break the law and in the event that there is a citation they want us to pay for it. Is a free ride not enough?


----------



## crazy916 (Jul 6, 2016)

Lilmsmisses said:


> It's not just the fact that they want to break the law. They want us to break the law and in the event that there is a citation they want us to pay for it. Is a free ride not enough?


If the parent/guardian is in the car in California, the parent/guardian not the driver receives the ticket. That being said I have cancelled on several passengers for not having a car seat. I am not putting their child at risk in my car. It seems to be more rare that a passenger has a car seat for their child than not.


----------



## Lilmsmisses (Aug 25, 2016)

crazy916 said:


> If the parent/guardian is in the car in California, the parent/guardian not the driver receives the ticket. That being said I have cancelled on several passengers for not having a car seat. I am not putting their child at risk in my car. It seems to be more rare that a passenger has a car seat for their child than not.


I just refused to take the risk


----------



## Stan07 (Oct 10, 2016)

Lilmsmisses said:


> FYI this Adele person noted in the email below is the same ***** from support who didn't help and won't respond to emails. I'm not fully convinced a deal is not a robot.


I exchanged few emails with th same robot called Adel, ful of BS


----------

